

12 Killer Ways to Make Extra Income On the Web - sitepoint
http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2008/11/12/12-killer-ways-to-make-extra-income-on-the-web/

======
thomasmallen
Of course, the best way to make extra income on the web is by telling others
how to make extra income on the web.

~~~
josefresco
The three wise men of making money online by telling people how to make money
online are John Chow, Darren Rowse and Jeremy Schoemaker. There are others,
but John Chow is probably the best example of using social media (Digg) as a
launching pad for a successful money making blog.

------
SingAlong
Ooof...

I'm tired of such articles. A lot of people post such articles. Now it's
sitepoint.

 _Of course, the best way to make extra income on the web is by telling others
how to make extra income on the web._

thomasmallen, you hit the nail on the head.

AndrewWarner: yeah mturk does pay, but just for a hotdog once in 60 days. :D

 _Cash in on Your Photos_ I need to be a photographer.

 _Help People Search_ For cents?

 _Flip a Website_

Damn! If my site was that valued to flip then why wouldn't I make profit from
it?

 _Becoming an eBay millionaire is far from a piece of cake_ that was under
_sell your stuff_ then why is the word 'killer' used in the title. The
statement contrasts the title.

The only thing I saw that was of quality was " _doing odd jobs_ " coz this
works. Ex: compose music on sites like audiojungle and sell them. Or sometime
back there was a rush to create a 1px ad site(even though we now know its real
stupid) or to sell t-shirts.

I would say, trash common ideas some do something that you can. Hackers can
code. Make your money from that. Can you make funky electronics projects (and
do you love it)? Do them. sell them or make videos of those projects and put
them up on some video site that shares revenue with you.

Not everybody can do freelance dev or design. And nobody wants t-shirts with
your blog logo. I'll better go pick a new tee from the shop down the street.

And these "ideas to make money" actually have worked and there are leaders in
those respective fields who make the most of the money and that's why its
being posted. If you wanna make good money then find and do something unique
and your idea might as well be featured on such an article a year later.
You'll then be watching from your window and still making money while other
_copycats_ are using your idea(that would be decade old to you) and wondering
how you made the money.

P.S: Out of curiosity, is it the official sitepoint HN account?

------
henning
If you aren't an extremely talented designer with nothing better to do and/or
aren't working to work at developing country rates, look elsewhere.

------
thomasmallen
I really wish that sites asking freelancers to bid _down_ against each other
went out of business...

Are there any good freelance sites out there that don't follow this model?

~~~
ojbyrne
Not a big fan either, but it is the basis of capitalism. There are, however,
lots of proven ways to overcome cutthroat price competition. Namely:

\- create barriers to entry (the best way to do this on elance et al is to
serve your good customers well, they'll become attached).

\- differentiate (prove you're better and worth extra money).

\- focus on a niche (prove you're the best choice for a specific kind of
product or service).

~~~
mseebach
Well, if there is a demand for a "clever" get-a-freelancer site, where focus
is on qualifications and portfolio, and not down-bidding, the market should be
providing one. Capitalism isn't just about down bidding :)

I'm probably going to need a remote, freelance Django dev or two soon, but I'm
not too sure how to go about it.

~~~
ojbyrne
<http://djangogigs.com/developers/> ?

~~~
mseebach
Yeah, that's my best bet so far.

------
AndrewWarner
Most of these options don't pay real money. Amazon Mechanical Turk? Really?

------
babul
Most of these seem like wastes of time that are not worth the effort-to-reward
ratio unless you start out doing them for fun or as a hobby.

~~~
josefresco
Great for supplemental income, stay at home moms and folks who can't go the
traditional job route.

------
josefresco
How about start a local business? As a web designer/developer it's much easier
to sell a website to a local biz than it is to win a project on Elance for
peanuts all the while competing against 75 huge Indian firms.

I know that doesn't quite qualify as making money 'online' but it's pretty
darn close.

------
psyklic
The author suggests several "contest" sites, but these typically rip off
rather than reward freelancers.

~~~
litewulf
If you're desperate(I once was), they're great ways to build your portfolio...
but once you have something to your name, run and don't look back.

(But keep your loyal customers. They're usually cool once they realize that
you don't suck.)

------
Ardit20
It is sad to see the idea that there are easy money to be made on the internet
still reinforced.

I mean easy is a relative term of course, but I doubt there was anything easy
about creating digg, google, or facebook, nor do I think it was a walk in a
park to make any decent money generating website.

I think at some point we need to eradicate this idea that the internet is
somewhat different than the real world because in my opinion it is not, it is
simply a medium or maybe a platform but not a second reality.

~~~
josefresco
There is easy money to be made online, just in small amounts. I made thousands
with PayPerPost, hundreds with AdSense and hundreds more from a small
collection of other services.

It's not money I'm going to retire on, but it helped pay the bills (my AdSense
account pays my electricity bill every month) and for some people could mean
the difference between keeping their homes and not.

